# Deer Camp on Public Land



## Paratrooper84 (Apr 10, 2014)

For all you guys that set up deer camp. What do you have to do to set up a deer camp on public land for about 5 people? Can you use a trailer or does it have to be tent(s). Anything special with the DNR? Special permission with local gov? Thanks ahead for the responses!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Paratrooper84 said:


> For all you guys that set up deer camp. What do you have to do to set up a deer camp on public land for about 5 people? Can you use a trailer or does it have to be tent(s). Anything special with the DNR? Special permission with local gov? Thanks ahead for the responses!


It can be trailer or tent, permit required (free), time limits, habitation requirements, allowable/nonallowable locations, and more......all of your questions can be answered here (you can even print out a permit with comprehensive rules listed/stated on it).

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html

Camping Registration Card.

You can also read all of the State Land Rules.

Steve


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Paratrooper84 said:


> For all you guys that set up deer camp. What do you have to do to set up a deer camp on public land for about 5 people? Can you use a trailer or does it have to be tent(s). Anything special with the DNR? Special permission with local gov? Thanks ahead for the responses!


If your hunting in the UP and riding quads, Federal (National) forest is much more strict on riding only on roads marked (posted) open or it's a huge fine. Also I know some guys that wanted to camp on the back side of a berm to be off the road a bit more in the Nat Forest in da UP, cut a few saplings and a 3" tree and drove around the bermed up road and got a huge fine from a newby greenhorn ranger, so 5 of them have never been back, not nearly as picky or stringent on state or paper co land about where you camp/ride of if you trim a few saplings in the UP any way, I have no exp. in the northern lower. Tent or camper we have done both post the free permit as mentioned.

Good Luck, nothing like setting a camp for the first time in a new area!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

mattawanhunter said:


> If your hunting in the UP and riding quads, Federal (National) forest is much more strict on riding only on roads marked (posted) open or it's a huge fine. Also I know some guys that wanted to camp on the back side of a berm to be off the road a bit more in the Nat Forest in da UP, cut a few saplings and a 3" tree and drove around the bermed up road and got a huge fine from a newby greenhorn ranger, so 5 of them have never been back, not nearly as picky or stringent on state or paper co land about where you camp/ride of if you trim a few saplings in the UP any way, I have no exp. in the northern lower. Tent or camper we have done both post the free permit as mentioned.
> 
> Good Luck, nothing like setting a camp for the first time in a new area!


Good info.

If you hunt federal land you can only camp in the same spot for 16 days before you have to move. No permit required on fed land but you'll need one on state. Get a federal forest map and it will have the trails that are legal for quad use. We learned the hard way.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Make sure you pick up everything when you leave.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> Good info.
> 
> If you hunt federal land you can only camp in the same spot for 16 days before you have to move. No permit required on fed land but you'll need one on state. Get a federal forest map and it will have the trails that are legal for quad use. We learned the hard way.
> 
> ...


The stateland permits are free and can be printed online.


----------



## Paratrooper84 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the info... Looks like I'll be setting camp up this year on public land!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think a lot depends on exactly where. There are some more remote areas no one will bother you, tucked away on 'paper co' land for a few days.

I suppose if you ask first the answer may not be very inviting.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Paratrooper84 said:


> Thanks for all the info... Looks like I'll be setting camp up this year on public land!



I have done it a few times. It is a fun way to hunt and very easy to do. As stated before make sure you clean up well when you leave. It can result in a ticket later on. Be careful about camping where other people have camped for two reasons.....there may be trash left just outside of camp from previous campers. I have had others get really upset and try to drive us out because we took "their" spot where they have hunted for yrs. It is wrong and stupid....but hardly worth the hassle. There are lots of places to camp.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I agree with watching out for older established camps. Some guys will come up as early as is allowable to stake their camp site out. I have seen some that are set up what seems like all fall. If you have time, head up a full week more before and set up.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> I agree with watching out for older established camps. Some guys will come up as early as is allowable to stake their camp site out. I have seen some that are set up what seems like all fall. If you have time, head up a full week more before and set up.


Sounds like U of Ms crew, they take over guy's spots and camp for the whole season. LOL . Just kidding


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Sounds like U of Ms crew, they take over guy's spots and camp for the whole season. LOL . Just kidding


Lmao!!!! Only all of November 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

So one could camp on Commercial Forest property without permission from the Company with just the above stated permit?

Found the answer to my question here:

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10913-244112--,00.html


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

dapakattack said:


> So one could camp on Commercial Forest property without permission from the Company with just the above stated permit?
> 
> Found the answer to my question here:
> 
> http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10913-244112--,00.html


I think your link states camping is an activity that does require landowner permission.


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

CaseBones....you're correct. I should have stated "Never mind, found the answer..."


----------

